# Buick interior experiment...



## MR. BUICK

Since I've been off during the week, I decided to experiment with my interior. It all started with painting some plastic pieces...


----------



## MR. BUICK

Final outcome for the first pieces...


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

LOOKS NICE


----------



## CHE1

You have got to have the nicest That model Year buick around. Not your classic run of the mill. Put a pic up of the whole car.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 12 2007, 09:32 PM~8094061
> *LOOKS NICE
> *


Thanks man...more on the way :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 12 2007, 09:35 PM~8094087
> *You have got to have the nicest That model Year buick around.  Not your classic run of the mill.  Put a pic up of the whole car.
> *


I'll look for some full body shots, this is what I have for now...


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 12 2007, 09:37 PM~8094095
> *I'll look for some full body shots, this is what I have for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam.... where did you get those tripes from??


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 12 2007, 09:41 PM~8094126
> *dam.... where did you get those tripes from??
> *


Same guy who painted the car at Mark's Body Shop in San Carlos...he also did the flipped trunk too.


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 12 2007, 09:46 PM~8094150
> *Same guy who painted the car at Mark's Body Shop in San Carlos...he also did the flipped trunk too.
> *


 I can't believe I've never noticed it before. and I've stared it for a while at the last SLM show.  Well it looks nice.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 12 2007, 09:51 PM~8094186
> *I can't believe I've never noticed it before.  and I've stared it for a while at the last SLM show.   Well it looks nice.
> *


Na, the stripes are new so don't worry...you're not crazy :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 12 2007, 09:52 PM~8094199
> *Na, the stripes are new so don't worry...you're not crazy :biggrin:
> *


You ass :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

Since I eventually intend to get my interior professionally wrapped in vinyl or leather, I decided to test out the color and pattern with the fabric spray for now (duplicolor metal specks for the plastic).


----------



## MR. BUICK

I also painted my air vents to match the glove box...


----------



## MR. BUICK

Visors complete...


----------



## MR. BUICK

Seats in the process...













































And the center console was finished...


----------



## MR. BUICK

Seats complete...





































I painted the old mats for fun...


----------



## MR. BUICK

I also ordered ACC floor mats to use when I get my seats wrapped. I also wanted to see how bright of a blue the electric blue really was so now I'll order the carpet soon... :biggrin: 










The ACC mats are a hell of a lot brighter than my seats...for now at least until I get them reupholstered.


----------



## MR. BUICK

Overall you get the idea, the way I painted the seats is how I want the pattern to be when I get them done...this just helps me more as a visual for now. The rest of the interior pieces will be painted soon...


----------



## RegalLimited82

:cheesy: 

That rattle can dupli color looks a lot better then I'd thought.  

Nice job


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jun 13 2007, 09:07 AM~8096200
> *:cheesy:
> 
> That rattle can dupli color looks a lot better then I'd thought.
> 
> Nice job
> *


Thanks man...

Yeah, I heard a lot of negative reviews about the paint so I thought I'd put it to the test to see how it really looks...I guess I got lucky :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

i think this is great .. hearing you want to rewrap is better quality way to go ... but for a quick interior makeover everything came out looking awsome... great job!


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 13 2007, 10:10 AM~8096632
> *i think this is great .. hearing you want to rewrap is better quality way to go ... but for a quick interior makeover everything came out looking awsome... great job!
> *


Hey thanks a lot...your thread is what inspired me to mess with my interior in the first place. Your ride is looking tight, you got some talent there :thumbsup: 

And you're right, rewrapping the interior is the best way to go...it'll be done soon.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## PICAZZO

LOOKS REALLLL GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 13 2007, 04:10 PM~8098730
> *LOOKS REALLLL GOOD HOMIE  :0
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## MR. BUICK

Oh yeah, I did the headrests too... :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

Forgot my embroidered ACC mats..










...carpet coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Wow, that's looking really good. Nice topic.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 13 2007, 11:33 PM~8101522
> *Wow, that's looking really good.  Nice topic.
> *


Thanks...that's all I got for now, I'll post more pix as the progress goes on...


----------



## slo

came out nice


----------



## DrtySth

MR. BUICK came out nice homie. Where do you get the paint from. I got a 94' Blazer 4dr under constuction and the inside is tigger from winnie the pooh. Just want to know if they got orange paint so can paint my panels like yours. Just to see how it looks. Hit me up!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WELL I HAD SAID I DID NOT THINK IT WOULD COME OUT NICE, BUT WITH THAT TYPE OF MATERIAL, YOU CAN DEFINATELY PULL IT OFF. YOU SHOULDA KEEP THOSE OLDS MATTS DOGG. THAT COLOR COMBO LOOKS PRETTY GOOD, AND IT CAME OUT VERY NICE, GOOD JOBS.


----------



## impala_631

looks good, let me know how that dye holds up on the seats, i would be worried about it rubbing off on your clothes


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 12 2007, 09:37 PM~8094095
> *I'll look for some full body shots, this is what I have for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 14 2007, 08:01 AM~8102605
> *came out nice
> *


Thanks


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by DrtySth_@Jun 14 2007, 11:29 AM~8104104
> *MR. BUICK came out nice homie. Where do you get the paint from. I got a 94' Blazer 4dr under constuction and the inside is tigger from winnie the pooh. Just want to know if they got orange paint so can paint my panels like yours. Just to see how it looks. Hit me up!
> *


I buy that Duplicolor paint from Kragen or Autozone. 








^If you wanna use the metal flake paint, the closest to orange is the burnt copper which looks pretty much orange. (It's the can next to the red)

Good luck with your porject and make sure you use the adhesion promoter! :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 14 2007, 01:08 PM~8104663
> *WELL I HAD SAID I DID NOT THINK IT WOULD COME OUT NICE, BUT WITH THAT TYPE OF MATERIAL, YOU CAN DEFINATELY PULL IT OFF.  YOU SHOULDA KEEP THOSE OLDS MATTS DOGG.  THAT COLOR COMBO LOOKS PRETTY GOOD, AND IT CAME OUT VERY NICE, GOOD JOBS.
> *


Thanks man...yeah, you're right, for now I'm gonna use the old mats that I painted, it matches the seats better. But when I actually get the seats reupholstered I'm gonna go with the ACC cause that bright blue matches the vinyl I'll be getting.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 14 2007, 01:10 PM~8104677
> *looks good, let me know how that dye holds up on the seats, i would be worried about it rubbing off on your clothes
> *


Seriously, I didn't even put any thought into that...

I figured for my application it would be okay cause I only drive the car to shows or occasional Sunday afternoon cruises...  

But I guess I'll just have to wear dark clothes to be safe! :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 14 2007, 04:43 PM~8105685
> *Seriously, I didn't even put any thought into that...
> 
> I figured for my application it would be okay cause I only drive the car to shows or occasional Sunday afternoon cruises...
> 
> But I guess I'll just have to wear dark clothes to be safe! :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was thinking i think ima do this for my cutlass its got some wierd lookin seats and i got some gray euro cutt seats in my garage thinking of spraying them black kinda like the grand national seats :biggrin: ima do it once my white t gets fucked up then i will know i screwed up.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 14 2007, 04:28 PM~8105937
> *thats what i was thinking i think ima do this for my cutlass its got some wierd lookin seats and i got some gray euro cutt seats in my garage thinking of spraying them black kinda like the grand national seats :biggrin: ima do it once my white t gets fucked up then i will know i screwed up.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

I had a friend that had a car like that ...........................


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 14 2007, 06:43 PM~8105685
> *Seriously, I didn't even put any thought into that...
> 
> I figured for my application it would be okay cause I only drive the car to shows or occasional Sunday afternoon cruises...
> 
> But I guess I'll just have to wear dark clothes to be safe! :biggrin:
> *


or a peice of plastic to sit on :cheesy:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 14 2007, 11:19 PM~8108795
> *I had a friend that had a car like that ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, it's been a while since I've seen how my car looked when it was stock...memories :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 15 2007, 03:55 AM~8109297
> *or a peice of plastic to sit on :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, I'll just remove the plastic from the couch! haha :biggrin:


----------



## ecp63

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 15 2007, 05:49 AM~8109448
> *Yeah, I'll just remove the plastic from the couch! haha :biggrin:
> *


I COULDNT OF DONE ALL THAT WORK BETTER MY SELF


----------



## caprice ss

WOW Now this is a prime example of low buck ball'n


----------



## caprice ss

WOW :0


----------



## ROCK OUT

check out what i did those gray seats were all gray before looks good for until i can afford to get the old seats redone the same but in all black vinyl :biggrin: .
still have to do the front tell me what you think


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 15 2007, 07:42 PM~8113878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is the After shot right ? :uh:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 15 2007, 07:42 PM~8113878
> *check out what i did those gray seats were all gray before looks good for until i can afford to get the old seats redone the same but in all black vinyl :biggrin: .
> still have to do the front tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My thread was hijacked! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

Painting my steering column right now...will post pix later after I regain conciousness from the paint fumes... uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 18 2007, 05:46 AM~8125440
> *this is the After shot right ? :uh:
> *


yup


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 18 2007, 10:31 AM~8126519
> *My thread was hijacked! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR. BUICK

^ Bastard! :biggrin: 

Your seats look good man... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 18 2007, 05:05 PM~8128956
> *^ Bastard! :biggrin:
> 
> Your seats look good man... :thumbsup:
> *


lol, thanks thought i would post them since you gave me the idea


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 18 2007, 04:15 PM~8128989
> *lol, thanks thought i would post them since you gave me the idea
> *


Glad I could help! :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

I started on the steering column today...

Before...


----------



## MR. BUICK

During...


----------



## MR. BUICK

After... :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

The door sills are next...


----------



## dairymans64

damn that turned out good as shit on the column. didnt u say it scratches easy? i did my vynal steering wheel and the shit scraped and wore off :angry: i didnt us the promoter though :dunno:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by dairymans64_@Jun 19 2007, 09:52 AM~8134345
> *damn that turned out good as shit on the column. didnt u say it scratches easy? i did my vynal steering wheel and the shit scraped and wore off :angry: i didnt us the promoter though :dunno:
> *


No, someone else might have said that though. I prepped it good with rubbing alcohol and adhesion promoter...and I buried it in a shit load of rattle can clear! :biggrin: 

Also, I always polish everything I paint with a light wax to give it extra protection...so far so good :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

Door sills/vents complete...


----------



## KingSuper

Not bad at all.


----------



## 84SedanDeville

wow that has to be the nicest century ive seen yet, you inspired me to work on my cent now :biggrin: how did you do the custom taillights? thats nasty :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by 84SedanDeville_@Jun 20 2007, 01:49 PM~8142676
> *wow that has to be the nicest century ive seen yet, you inspired me to work on my cent now :biggrin:  how did you do the custom taillights? thats nasty  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, I bought the 2000 style Corvette taillights/bezels and had the body shop blend a custom panel into the body.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 20 2007, 12:56 PM~8142355
> *Not bad at all.
> *


Yeah, it does the trick...for now at least :biggrin:


----------



## House_50

How did you clean dashboard, door panel, and vents before you painted?


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jun 20 2007, 05:32 PM~8143938
> *How did you clean dashboard, door panel, and vents before you painted?
> *


Rubbing alcohol, very small bristle brushes and Q-tips :biggrin: 

Once they were dry, I'd lightly scuff them up and apply adhesion promoter.


----------



## 310~SFCC

MORE PICS OF THE RIDE PLEASE I GOT A HOMIE WITH ONE OF THOSE WHO WAS THINKING OF FIXING IT UP I'D LIKE TO SHOW HIM IT CAN BE DONE


LOOKS GOOD BY THE WAY.....


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jun 20 2007, 07:58 PM~8144725
> *MORE PICS OF THE RIDE PLEASE I GOT A HOMIE WITH ONE OF THOSE WHO WAS THINKING OF FIXING IT UP I'D LIKE TO SHOW HIM IT CAN BE DONE
> LOOKS GOOD BY THE WAY.....
> *


Here's an old pic from last summer before the stripping... :biggrin:


----------



## dittylopez

That trunk lid is bad ass! How do you do it? That ride is bad ass, I've never seen one hooked up like that!


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Jun 21 2007, 11:30 AM~8148053
> *That trunk lid is bad ass! How do you do it? That ride is bad ass, I've never seen one hooked up like that!
> *


Thanks man  I didn't want a regular suicide trunk to cover the taillights, so I asked the body shop if they could fabricate it to open sideways independently. It took 4 door poppers, 2 bear claw latches and a shit load of metal work... :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

It's not quite "interior"...but I painted my batteries for a cleaner look. I'm still gonna re-do my set up...one day :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

look good homie


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 4 2007, 03:37 PM~8714214
> *look good homie
> *


Thanks man...


----------



## SIL3NC3R

HEY HOMIE HOW ITS GOIN ON WITH THE PAINT ON THE SEATS .THE PAINT HAVENT FADE OFF OR ANY PROBLEM WITH IT?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO

LOL MAN THIS GUYS WENT CRAZY WITH THE SPRAY CAN I REMBER MY FIRST CAR WHEN I WAS 17 I WENT CRAZY LIKE THAT TO


----------



## slamin81

Man i'm not a big fan of 4 door buicks,, but that one is bad ass that fucker is sweet :biggrin:


----------



## subliminalmatt

looks good bro. i did my vinyl seats in black and never had it rub off on clothes or anything.. just the carpet rubbed off


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty

TTT

let me know if those seats rubbed off homie, i found some seats for my MC but theyre a lil faded i was thinkin of painting them so let me kno... 
never really paid attention to those Buicks but your is fukn bad...keep it up


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 12 2007, 11:38 PM~8779938
> *LOL MAN THIS GUYS WENT CRAZY WITH THE SPRAY CAN I  REMBER MY FIRST CAR WHEN I WAS 17 I WENT CRAZY LIKE THAT TO
> *


 :biggrin: Yes I did... :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e

where do u stay in nor*cal i'll love to see this car,never seen a scraper on d's wait i seen a lesabre but not a century


----------



## Pink 87 Low

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Sep 4 2007, 04:37 PM~8713771
> *It's not quite "interior"...but I painted my batteries for a cleaner look. I'm still gonna re-do my set up...one day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Same here, my trunk is set up the same way in my Century accept the pumps are a little more towards the center. I'd like to redo it to add 2 more batteries, some subs, and my spare in there.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Pink 87 Low_@Oct 28 2007, 09:36 PM~9103584
> *Same here, my trunk is set up the same way in my Century accept the pumps are a little more towards the center.  I'd like to redo it to add 2 more batteries, some subs, and my spare in there.
> *


Yeah, that's what I'd really like to do in the long run too...make more room for subs and a clean ass matching spare


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by SIL3NC3R_@Sep 12 2007, 08:42 PM~8777412
> *HEY HOMIE HOW ITS GOIN ON WITH THE PAINT ON THE SEATS .THE PAINT HAVENT  FADE OFF OR ANY PROBLEM WITH IT?
> *


NOOB


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Oct 29 2007, 10:00 AM~9105962
> *NOOB
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187

looks sick did u ever get ur shit done professiionaly yet?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 3 2007, 02:58 AM~9144569
> *looks sick did u ever get ur shit done professiionaly yet?
> *


NOOB


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Nov 3 2007, 01:18 AM~9144825
> *NOOB
> *


Lo and behold...you strike again! :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 2 2007, 11:58 PM~9144569
> *looks sick did u ever get ur shit done professiionaly yet?
> *


Thanks man...and no, not done the _right_ way yet. Gotta save up some money for that cause I'm starting too many projects at once :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider

looks good homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Dec 3 2007, 06:09 PM~9365715
> *looks good homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, I'm tryin... :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

shit didnt turn out crunchy on the seats after dyin it?


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 13 2007, 02:39 PM~9446029
> *shit didnt turn out crunchy on the seats after dyin it?
> *


I'm not gonna lie, it wasn't smooth, it was actually a little rough. Although I notice the more I sit in the car it wears in and gets softer. Never "crunchy" though...but that might depend on the fabric you're spraying to begin with.


----------



## Low_roller187

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Nov 3 2007, 01:18 AM~9144825
> *NOOB
> *


lol wut the fuck is that supposed to mean


----------



## Low_roller187

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 3 2007, 10:56 AM~9145909
> *Thanks man...and no, not done the right way yet. Gotta save up some money for that cause I'm starting too many projects at once :biggrin:
> *



yea i kno how u feel one day ill be workin on my headliner and then the next im takin my car down for the enigne rebuild lol and then the week after my bumpers are being chromed


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Dec 14 2007, 12:01 PM~9453408
> *yea i kno how u feel one day ill be workin on my headliner and then the next im takin my car down for the enigne rebuild lol and then the week after my bumpers are being chromed
> *


I guess that's the nature of the beast... :biggrin:


----------



## texmex

damn looks good iam goin to start on my suburan now


----------



## sysco83

so my brother started on his burban :0


----------



## sysco83




----------



## Mixteco

*they came pretty good*


----------



## MR. BUICK

Thread hi-jacker! :biggrin: 

Looks good...


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Dec 21 2007, 09:50 AM~9500805
> *Thread hi-jacker! :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good...
> *


sorry :biggrin: thanks for the idea homie :cheesy:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Dec 25 2007, 02:32 PM~9528876
> *sorry :biggrin: thanks for the idea homie :cheesy:
> *


It's all good! :biggrin:


----------



## KingKreations

I did my seats in my lac and it doesn't rub off. I don't know how it does if you have a sweaty back in the summertime though.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by KingKreations_@Dec 28 2007, 09:56 AM~9550078
> *I did my seats in my lac and it doesn't rub off.  I don't know how it does if you have a sweaty back in the summertime though.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Fine59Bel

anybody ever use that paint on a carpet?? mine looks like shit even tho its a year old and i was thnkn of paintin it black to just make it look a lil nicer till i get my new carpet


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 31 2008, 11:54 AM~9831857
> *anybody ever use that paint on a carpet?? mine looks like shit even tho its a year old and i was thnkn of paintin it black to just make it look a lil nicer till i get my new carpet
> *


Yep, I also hit up my floor mats (pretty much the same material as my carpet). It holds up good enough for now...


----------



## Iceworm72

I am inspired!!  I have been using the Vynyl spray on my 01 Taurus SEL (leather seats I believe and so far so good. It covered the white paint that was spilt on the back seat when I bought it like a charm. I live in Alaska so I see super cold temps. I will let you all know how it fairs in the sub-zero freezer...  

Keep the pics flowin' I am lovin' the electric blue!


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Iceworm72_@Feb 4 2008, 05:11 PM~9864121
> *I am inspired!!   I have been using the Vynyl spray on my 01 Taurus SEL (leather seats I believe and so far so good.  It covered the white paint that was spilt on the back seat when I bought it like a charm.  I live in Alaska so I see super cold temps. I will let you all know how it fairs in the sub-zero freezer...
> 
> Keep the pics flowin'  I am lovin' the electric blue!
> *


I'm glad it's working out for you, feel free to post some pix of your project interior...


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jan 31 2008, 05:59 PM~9833685
> *Yep, I also hit up my floor mats (pretty much the same material as my carpet). It holds up good enough for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool  im definetly gonna try that this spring


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

i should try that next week


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

looks very good amazing every thing you've done to your interior came out of a can, and it looks damn good, i bet your hurtin em at the shows...  :thumbsup:


----------



## DCLoko

yeah is looking good for everyone! What kind of paint yall using in leather interior, i want to do my town car interior!!


----------



## DCLoko

also what kind of spray paint should i use in my carpet??


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 3 2008, 04:56 PM~10328173
> *looks very good amazing  every thing you've done to your interior came out of a can, and it looks damn good,  i bet  your hurtin em at  the shows...   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks a lot man...and yeah, I've taken home a couple more trophies since the interior has been done.


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by DCLoko+Apr 3 2008, 08:23 PM~10329935-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah is looking good for everyone! What kind of paint yall using in leather interior, i want to do my town car interior!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would use SEM dye on leather, not Duplicolor...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DCLoko_@Apr 3 2008, 08:24 PM~10329956
> *also what kind of spray paint should i use in my carpet??
> *


On the carpet you get away with the Duplicolor...


----------



## DCLoko

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Apr 4 2008, 09:10 AM~10333062
> *I would use SEM dye on leather, not Duplicolor...
> On the carpet you get away with the Duplicolor...
> *


where can i find SEM dye Paint ????


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by DCLoko_@Apr 4 2008, 12:54 PM~10335347
> *where can i find SEM dye Paint ????
> *


I believe they have a website...


----------



## Low_Ski_13

Mr Buick, came out nice bro...i started mine... wasnt too sure bout tha fabric paint though didnt wanna paint it n get sweaty n it rub off....haha


----------



## DETACHED

looks good.


----------



## og58pontiac

I take it you now have some business on the side,right??? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 13 2007, 07:38 AM~8095626
> *Since I eventually intend to get my interior professionally wrapped in vinyl or leather, I decided to test out the color and pattern with the fabric spray for now (duplicolor metal specks for the plastic).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I used it befor,good stuff here :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## 86cuttyseabee

a guy i know did his back seats with duplicolor black, said after each coat was hard and crunchy, but he just used a strong bristle brush then a good vacuum then did another coat, 4 all together, im gonna try it in my cutty, hoe it doesnt rub off on clothes though


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 12 2007, 10:19 PM~8093974
> *Final outcome for the first pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats nice what color is that and the brand?


----------



## buick_82

where do u get the paint at what do i need when i do for my panels and dash parts?? and what do i need for my seats what paint is that what the step by step i need when i paint them! i like tha blue! badass!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by buick_82_@Aug 3 2010, 01:49 AM~18213854
> *where do u get the paint at what do i need when i do for my panels and dash parts?? and what do i need for my seats what paint is that what the step by step i need when i paint them! i like tha blue! badass!!
> *


It's Dupli-color, check wal-mart/autozone/pep boys......... make sure to get the adhesion promotor too, do light coats and most importantly get the plastic panels as clean as possible, wear rubber gloves to handle so you dont touch em right before paint to avoid fish eyes in the paint. For coloring fabirc lights seat inserts i would use a plastic bristle brush to "roughen up" the fabric before and between coats to get good coverage.


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 4 2010, 10:08 PM~18233080
> *It's Dupli-color, check wal-mart/autozone/pep boys.........  make sure to get the adhesion promotor too, do light coats and most importantly get the plastic panels as clean as possible, wear rubber gloves to handle so you dont touch em right before paint to avoid fish eyes in the paint.    For coloring fabirc lights seat inserts i would use a plastic bristle brush to "roughen up" the fabric before and between coats to get good coverage.
> *


so does the dupli color have the adhesion promoter seperatly? im guessing yes, just figured it would have it mixed in


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jun 12 2007, 10:58 PM~8093816
> *Since I've been off during the week, I decided to experiment with my interior. It all started with painting some plastic pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x203/hnt2003/interior8.jpg




Mad Props Homie....looks real good :biggrin: :werd: :werd:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 6 2010, 04:28 PM~18247665
> *Mad Props Homie....looks real good  :biggrin:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 6 2010, 02:19 PM~18245902
> *so does the dupli color have the adhesion promoter seperatly? im guessing yes, just figured it would have it mixed in
> *


yea the adhesion promotor is a separate can but you really only need that and the color versus primer. paint, clear on most other products


----------



## CoupeDTS

his interior was all painted blue. Adhesion promotor was on everything first then the paint. I think he used a brush on all the fabric to rub it in or get loose paint off after it dried. It doesnt get any clothes blue


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 8 2010, 12:49 AM~18255684
> *yea the adhesion promotor is a separate can but you really only need that and the color versus primer. paint, clear on most other products
> *


crap ass autozone didnt even carry the adhesion promoter, dude looked at me clueless too, so i did my rear seat 7 coats and u can still see some red, looks like a deep deep dark cherry color, wont match my teal exterior, but im gonna keep at it


----------



## ROCK OUT

i used that stuff on my back seat a couple years ago used one of those shampoo upholstery cleaner vacuum and it still looks good didnt suck out the color, ill probably use it on my front seat later see how that works out.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 12 2010, 03:10 PM~18294916
> *i used that stuff on my back seat a couple years ago used one of those shampoo upholstery cleaner vacuum and it still looks good didnt suck out the color, ill probably use it on my front seat later see how that works out.
> *


Which one did you use? The duplicolor or SEM and does the fabric paint need an adhesion promoter too?


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Aug 19 2010, 12:28 AM~18350216
> *Which one did you use?  The duplicolor or SEM and does the fabric paint need an adhesion promoter too?
> *


What dose the adhesion promoter do??


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Sep 11 2010, 04:27 AM~18539461
> *What dose the adhesion promoter do??
> *


Promotes adhesion...


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Aug 18 2010, 11:28 PM~18350216-->
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you use?  The duplicolor or SEM and does the fabric paint need an adhesion promoter too?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> used the duplicolor one, i would recomend using the sem one though we used it on my homeboys top you do need a prep for vynil. i didnt use anything on mine just make sure they are nice and clean should get anybig stains out first. also the fabrick will be stiff for a while itll go away eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 12:27 AM~18539461
> *What dose the adhesion promoter do??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fine59Bel_@Sep 14 2010, 02:35 PM~18567164
> *Promotes adhesion...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Sep 14 2010, 03:35 PM~18567164
> *Promotes adhesion...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tko_818

im impressed homie. i would two tone silver n blue my whole door panels and dash bro, looks good


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

Looks Good Homie!! :biggrin:


----------

